# begginers best slingshot



## bobbyl1966

What is the best slingshot for begginers? What type of rubbers is the best. I want do target shooting but i want one slingshot to try hit targets in short distance but also i want try in far distance too.


----------



## Revs

Well, if you are looking for something readily available, go to your local WalMart and in their sporting goods section they have TruMark or Barnetts that are decent beginner slings. They usually have a couple different models. I can get them locally at our little sporting goods store for about $10. WalMart will even have ammo. Glass marbles or steel shot.

If you want something a little different, you can go and get one from any of our site sponsors. I have a couple Metro models and one from Simple Shot headed my way. The Torque has been calling my name so I jumped on the Christmas deals.

In my opinion, the ones at WalMart are a great starter model. The folding one will fit in a backpack for camping or a pocket for hiking.


----------



## bobbyl1966

Thank you very much for the answer. last time i used slingshot is was when i be kid. After that i used BB gun later shot guns for hunt i totally stop used slingshot. But because where i live i cant use bb gun for target shooting i want go back in slingshots. To me looks nice target practice.


----------



## Revs

Slingshots can be a blast. I started on a Marksman with the arm brace. I got another Marksman a few years ago to play around with. When I found this forum, I started getting even more into the sport. Have made a couple of my own and bought a few from vendors here. I like the 1/4" steel balls and glass marbles for ammo. Build yourself a catch box in the backyard to target practice with.


----------



## oldmiser

There are many slingshots on the market...But the key is ~~Practice..Practice..Practice If you can afford a few dollars

at www. Simple-shot.com (From Nathan)~get your self a Scout Slingshot... Pocket Predator Bill Hays May be a seal slingshot Ther are 3 size's sm..med..lg

depends on your hand size....Of course Trumark S9 wire frame...I have found these wire frame's flex...& are for tube's//with a slight mod you can use flatbands

Do some research You can always make one from a natural wood tree branch......
~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bobbyl1966

Thank you for the answer. i am newbie i can afford some more dollars. I try learn thinks about slingshots. For thinks i see online i want one fork to take flat bands and tubular bands. I want try both types of bands.


----------



## Tremoside

bobbyl1966 said:


> Thank you for the answer. i am newbie i can afford some more dollars. I try learn thinks about slingshots. For thinks i see online i want one fork to take flat bands and tubular bands. I want try both types of bands.


Hi Bobby,

The Scout is a great slingshot for beginners. Very versatile and great value for the money.

I made a couple playlists for helping beginners - videos picked form various builders.

https://www.youtube.com/user/zungaloom/playlists

You can find lot of straight to the point videos in the collection.

Hope you will enjoy this sport,

Happy New Year,

Tremo


----------



## Phoul Mouth

I am going to be totally honest with how I feel. There is not a single slingshot you can buy at walmart or any department store that you should waste a penny on. I know others will disagree with me, and I do not want to start a war, but they are all crappy wrist rockets that are better off in the recycling bin.

The best starter slingshot on the market in my opinion is the Scout from simple shot. Easy band attachment, you can shoot tubes and flats, you can use all 3 major grip methods as well as shooting OTF and TTF. You can literally test out every single combination of shooting styles with the Scout except for pickle fork shooting. And it is only 40 bucks. Yeah, more expensive than that Walmart trash, but worth every single penny.


----------



## brucered

I'm glad I bought my Trumark FS1 as it was cheap ($12),/readily available for me in Canada, plus my kids can shoot them and hit a cereal box from a decent distance. I don't think they would have the wrist strength for a Scout or others (8 & 10 boys).

Now that I know I enjoy shooting, the kids actually ask to go out and we can go to a forest 2 min away, I'm starting to look at others.

If I am completely honest with myself and I had know about this site before ordering, I may have opted to jump right in with a Scout.

I have a Scout 2 and Torgue in my cart from SimpleShot.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## StretchandEat

Last hunting season I killed 27 or 28 squirrels with a barnett black widow.. if your in a position where you can't make a natural and have 10 bucks and want to shoot, they will work.. 
Since I bought my scout I haven't picked my black widow up once.. and I love shooting my naturals.. my point is if you have 10 bucks and want to shoot today.. you can get by with a Walmart special while you wait on the mailman


----------



## StretchandEat

And as far as 8 &10 year old boys not having the strength to shoot a scout.. my scrawny 9 year old loves shooting my scout.. I break out my screwdriver and put on theraband blue that I made just for him.. I feel sorry for the squirrels when he gets strong enough to pull back tbg doubles


----------



## brucered

Good to know @StretchandEat

The Scout seems to be a wise investment then.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## slingprincess

I love my scout from Simple Shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Opener

I own a lot of slingshots from some of the best builders in the world. I always have a Scout in my shooting box.  As it has already been said it is a very versatile Slingshot. Well made and reliable. For the beginner or the Expert You can not go wrong with a Scout  My 2 cents


----------



## bobbyl1966

The torgue is good too? Or which one is better the sout or the torgue. Where i can find list of the best fork makers or general list with all the fork makers.


----------



## Can-Opener

bobbyl1966 said:


> The torgue is good too? Or which one is better the sout or the torgue. Where i can find list of the best fork makers or general list with all the fork makers.


The Scout is better for a beginner for all the reason already mentioned in this thread. The "Torque" is an OTT shooter only and dose not offer the same level of ergonomic grip as the Scout.

The best fork makers are http://www.pocketpredator.com/ and http://simple-shot.com/ Oldmiser gave you great recommendations from Pocketpredator.


----------



## NaturalFork

Trumark S9 is the best super cheap slingshot you can buy in my opinion. If you want something a little more "pro" look at the Scout from Simple-Shot.

Below is an S9 with 107 office rubber. Cheap and Easy. Also there is a Scout with some latex resistance bands. Those you have to cut yourself but offer better performance.


----------



## bobbyl1966

thank you for the answers.


----------



## bobbyl1966

The trumark s9 is used only in ott? And the scout is can be used in OTT or TTF?


----------



## NaturalFork

bobbyl1966 said:


> The trumark s9 is used only in ott? And the scout is can be used in OTT or TTF?


If putting flats on the S9 they can be oriented any way you desire.


----------



## SlingshotBill

Revs said:


> Well, if you are looking for something readily available, go to your local WalMart and in their sporting goods section they have TruMark or Barnetts that are decent beginner slings. They usually have a couple different models. I can get them locally at our little sporting goods store for about $10. WalMart will even have ammo. Glass marbles or steel shot.
> 
> If you want something a little different, you can go and get one from any of our site sponsors. I have a couple Metro models and one from Simple Shot headed my way. The Torque has been calling my name so I jumped on the Christmas deals.
> 
> In my opinion, the ones at WalMart are a great starter model. The folding one will fit in a backpack for camping or a pocket for hiking.


I would not suggest the torque for a someone who it new to slingshots. My list would be
1 trumark fxo 2000 (the one with wirst brace and sights)
2 whamo sportsman copy
3. Cut you a natural fork.


----------



## Sinnbad11

The first slingshot I ever got was a pocket predator seal sniper, in fact, I just got it a few days ago. It's treated me well and has survived a few fork hits. I'm more than confident it will survive many more. I also found it quite easy to become fairly accurate with, and it's only been a few days I know I will get better with it the longer I shoot. I would recommend it to anyone, just my two cents.


----------



## brucered

NaturalFork said:


> Trumark S9 is the best super cheap slingshot you can buy in my opinion. If you want something a little more "pro" look at the Scout from Simple-Shot.
> 
> Below is an S9 with 107 office rubber. Cheap and Easy.


Do you have more info or a link to how to fit it with those bands? New and clueless right now.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## MakeSlingshots

may I say try out Etsy, type in slingshots, you'll shot ur eye to is good, or me maybe ?  or try simple shot, or bill hayes or gamekeeper Jhon..... ETC MUCH MORE


----------



## Incomudro

I would go with a Scout, or an A +.


----------



## bobbyl1966

thank you for all the answers.


----------



## Revs

I bought a couple yesterday locally. Both Tru-Marks and folding. One has the fiber optic sights and the tapered red tubes. The other is the plain amber and no sights. My son wanted the one with the sights, so he got that one. We went out shooting yesterday afternoon and I was instructing him how to hold and use it, but he was more excited to have fiber optic sights. I'm still rusty and was rotating between the Tru-Mark and a Lexan one of my own making that runs flat resistance bands. We were shooting 1/2" glass marbles. Going to toss mine into my work bag and practice with stones at my lunch breaks this week.


----------



## SlingshotBill

Revs said:


> I bought a couple yesterday locally. Both Tru-Marks and folding. One has the fiber optic sights and the tapered red tubes. The other is the plain amber and no sights. My son wanted the one with the sights, so he got that one. We went out shooting yesterday afternoon and I was instructing him how to hold and use it, but he was more excited to have fiber optic sights. I'm still rusty and was rotating between the Tru-Mark and a Lexan one of my own making that runs flat resistance bands. We were shooting 1/2" glass marbles. Going to toss mine into my work bag and practice with stones at my lunch breaks this week.


Thats one of the best ways to spend a lunch break! at my old job i turned the empty trailer into a target range the marbles would roll back at my feet because of the angle.


----------



## Byudzai

Any old slingshot will do. I'd encourage your emphasis to be on watching videos on how to shoot -- see pocketpredator.com -- and getting a good range set up that will let you see where your shots are missing and optimize safety.


----------

